# how long does ak-47 take to flower



## powers420 (Feb 5, 2010)

hey i was woundering how long does ak take to finish i here she gets done faster then others any info helps.

p.s. heres some pics let me kno how she looks its my first grow


----------



## Freda Felcher (Feb 5, 2010)

Your plant looks great! I am growing AK as well! If you got them from the original breeder, Serious Seeds, expect a full ten weeks. They are hybrids but the seeds I have grown so far have all been more on the sativa side. The buds are big, fluffy and covered in trichs. So far I have three different mother phenos and just germinated another four seeds a week ago. I like one pheno so far, but am looking for better taste, not much to that category yet. The smoke can be somewhat harsh, but the high is very uplifting and alert. You can function on this shit. I actually study and smoke AK at the same time because it helps me stay up. I have a lot more to say on this, but have to go for now. Her is a couple pics of my plants and what you can expect the buds to resemble.


----------



## dool (Feb 5, 2010)

beautiful plants man...nice deep green leaves!!!!!!


----------



## powers420 (Feb 5, 2010)

dool said:


> beautiful plants man...nice deep green leaves!!!!!!



thanks man


----------



## powers420 (Feb 5, 2010)

Freda Felcher said:


> Your plant looks great! I am growing AK as well! If you got them from the original breeder, Serious Seeds, expect a full ten weeks. They are hybrids but the seeds I have grown so far have all been more on the sativa side. The buds are big, fluffy and covered in trichs. So far I have three different mother phenos and just germinated another four seeds a week ago. I like one pheno so far, but am looking for better taste, not much to that category yet. The smoke can be somewhat harsh, but the high is very uplifting and alert. You can function on this shit. I actually study and smoke AK at the same time because it helps me stay up. I have a lot more to say on this, but have to go for now. Her is a couple pics of my plants and what you can expect the buds to resemble.



thanks man ya this is my first grow i started from a clone i got from the med shop her in denver. iv always like smokin the ak cuz all u need is to hits and ur done lol


----------



## NEEDforSpeed (Feb 5, 2010)

ak ftw


----------



## Infusion (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a good question, I've been growing some Auto AK 47, They are 77 days old today, I've checked with a microscope and the Trichomes are all clear, I'm thinking they are going to take another week but I thought that two weeks ago, This is my first grow, I've been bonsing and supercropping, Problem is not knowing exactly when they will finish it's hard to calculate when to give them their last nutrients, also when to stop watering

You're pics look good are you pruning or using any advanced techniques,,


----------



## meathook666 (Apr 18, 2010)

I would get rid of this aluminum foil you have there. White paint or anything white (dull finish) is way better. Aluminum foil crinkles up and doesn't reflect light properly. Cheers!


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 19, 2010)

meathook666 said:


> I would get rid of this aluminum foil you have there. White paint or anything white (dull finish) is way better. Aluminum foil crinkles up and doesn't reflect light properly. Cheers!


Just harvested my first crop ever and it happened to be AK47. I did an aero grow with 6 feminized seeds (4 strong and 2 runts). Vegged for 8 weeks. Took about 10 days to start to flower. then it took forever to finish. The strain is said to be a fast finisher and others have reported that but I harvested at 73 days and at that point there were still a lot of clear, some cloudy but not a ton and about 10% amber. But a long time smoker tried it and insisted it was ready. May have been a little early. 

Got a HUGE yield so it was worth the wait and TONS of trichomes. I'm still drying for another day or 2 but think I will have over a pound from basically 4 good plants. Hope that helps. I would like to know what your trichomes look like when you harvest and how long you flower. I have another rack going (perpetual harvest) which I could let go a little longer. 
Here are a few pics on harvest day. Good luck


----------



## rvrdennis (Apr 19, 2010)

mountaingirl2 said:


> Just harvested my first crop ever and it happened to be AK47. I did an aero grow with 6 feminized seeds (4 strong and 2 runts). Vegged for 8 weeks. Took about 10 days to start to flower. then it took forever to finish. The strain is said to be a fast finisher and others have reported that but I harvested at 73 days and at that point there were still a lot of clear, some cloudy but not a ton and about 10% amber. But a long time smoker tried it and insisted it was ready. May have been a little early.
> 
> Got a HUGE yield so it was worth the wait and TONS of trichomes. I'm still drying for another day or 2 but think I will have over a pound from basically 4 good plants. Hope that helps. I would like to know what your trichomes look like when you harvest and how long you flower. I have another rack going (perpetual harvest) which I could let go a little longer.
> Here are a few pics on harvest day. Good luck


what kind of light are you using 400, 600, 1000w?


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have 3 racks like the one in the picture and 4-600hps enhanced spectrum bulbs for the room.


----------



## KingNoviceOne23143 (Jun 14, 2012)

Im budding sum ak now from a clone smells fruity like blueberry and the buds are fat n heavy looks like at least two ounces per plant!i love seein that


----------



## Mrinvisible (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello, there is an ak gold grow in progress here, it's also taking ages to flower. It was vegged for about 10 weeks under a blue cfl, now under a 600w hps, in soil from seed and feminised. There a couple of new shoots coming up from the base, should I prune these off?
The plant is mainly deep green but yellowing in places now. Used bio bizz to veg, now bio bloom to flower, it seems to need a drink every day so I do this with the nutes, should I do water every other day instead?. The lamp has just been moved to about 10 inches from the plant hoping it helps a bit, this is the 23rd day of flowering. Any tips?


----------



## Mrinvisible (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone fancy chipping in here?


----------



## Blackhawk149 (Nov 22, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got 2800w (2 1000's, 2 400's) on my 47's. It's typically ready in 7, better off at 9. Massive yields too.


----------



## dazedkilla420 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mrinvisible said:


> Hello, there is an ak gold grow in progress here, it's also taking ages to flower. It was vegged for about 10 weeks under a blue cfl, now under a 600w hps, in soil from seed and feminised. There a couple of new shoots coming up from the base, should I prune these off?
> The plant is mainly deep green but yellowing in places now. Used bio bizz to veg, now bio bloom to flower, it seems to need a drink every day so I do this with the nutes, should I do water every other day instead?. The lamp has just been moved to about 10 inches from the plant hoping it helps a bit, this is the 23rd day of flowering. Any tips?


so just wondering if your plants recovered from yellowing and if u found out why?


----------

